# 2013 Beetle Horn



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Is the 2012/2013/2014 Beetle/Beetle Convertible horn single tone? Weren't they always dual note before? Are all new VWs this way? I have been away from the brand for a few years (as far as new goes) and just got a TDI Convertible and was surprised (and disappointed) when I heard the horn.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

vwdeluxe said:


> Is the 2012/2013/2014 Beetle/Beetle Convertible horn single tone? Weren't they always dual note before? Are all new VWs this way? I have been away from the brand for a few years (as far as new goes) and just got a TDI Convertible and was surprised (and disappointed) when I heard the horn.


Yup, they cheapened down the horns or in our case horn. Replace it with a Wolo Bad Boy and you won't be disappointed


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Yup, they cheapened down the horns or in our case horn. Replace it with a Wolo Bad Boy and you won't be disappointed


I just looked up that wolo bad boy, it looks awesome. What a great idea

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I just looked up that wolo bad boy, it looks awesome. What a great idea
> 
> posted using tapatalk


It's dual tone, easy to install and it's loud. I had it on pretty much all my cars. Plus it's not that expensive. You can find it most anywhere for 40 bucks or less. I found mine at Meijers on Sale for 19.95


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i actually thought the stock horn on my car was louder than the one i had on my 09 passat. :what:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> It's dual tone, easy to install and it's loud. I had it on pretty much all my cars. Plus it's not that expensive. You can find it most anywhere for 40 bucks or less. I found mine at Meijers on Sale for 19.95


Thanks for the suggestion, and bummed that VW did that. The horn on my '89 Cabby sounds SO much better in comparison!

Not sure I need an "air horn" or something THAT loud, but something dual tone would be great.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

vwdeluxe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, and bummed that VW did that. The horn on my '89 Cabby sounds SO much better in comparison!
> 
> Not sure I need an "air horn" or something THAT loud, but something dual tone would be great.


The Wolo Bad Boy is a very small but yet a very effective one. What I like about it is that it is Dual Tone and has the small compressor all built into one unit. That makes it very easy to hook up and install.
No need to wire two horns (one high and one low). The One Wolo will do both in on easy to mount device. It's not as loud as Full Sized Air Horns but it is louder than most electric Dual Tone horns. To me it
sound like an Italian Sports car. Definitely loud enough to be heard. Just watch your friends jump when they walk in front of your car and you Honk your horn.


----------



## tallman1024 (May 12, 2013)

*Where is the horn ?*

2014 Beetle GSR. Where is the horn located? Thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tallman1024 said:


> 2014 Beetle GSR. Where is the horn located? Thanks


Should be 2 of them, one on each side mounted to the radiator support. Take each fog light grill out and you should see them

posted via tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Should be 2 of them, one on each side mounted to the radiator support. Take each fog light grill out and you should see them
> 
> posted via tapatalk


drtechy, Does our 2012 Turbo Beetle have two horns? I would swear that it only has one and it sounds like crap. I haven't done the Wolo Bad boy mod yet and I may just get some Hella horns instead.
Are the horns suppose to be behind the fog lights?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> drtechy, Does our 2012 Turbo Beetle have two horns? I would swear that it only has one and it sounds like crap. I haven't done the Wolo Bad boy mod yet and I may just get some Hella horns instead.
> Are the horns suppose to be behind the fog lights?


Yup definitely have 2 of them on the turbos, I believe the 2.5's only had one. You can see them once you remove the fog light grill, but they are mounted to the rad support. I'm with you though, I can't decide to go bad boy mod or hella horns

posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you need to do any extra wiring to hook up the Bad Boy?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

turbokirby said:


> Do you need to do any extra wiring to hook up the Bad Boy?


I don't think so. Should be a simple plug and play. Depending on the mount you may need to bend or modify the bracket slightly. 
I loved the Bad Boy on my 2000 New Beetle. Sounds like an Italian Sports car. Very loud and annoying


----------

